# Plant suggestion(s)



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I am in north west OH and have a lot that had the top soil stripped. I have managed to get grass and white dutch cover established and the endless varities of weeds. Question is: what would be good bee plants that can tolerate clay soil that is wet in the spring, hard and dry most of the summer, fall is a big?? And we can have harsh winters. I would like something for the summer darth and for fall stores.
Tall order, just asking.
Thanks.


----------



## Vonbee (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like our soil where I live in Illinois. We have good luck with our bees working butterfly bush, purple coneflowers, and dutch white clover. The bees also really loved my neighbors Hawthorn Tree this spring. Lots of little white blooms on the Hawthorn Tree and bees absolutely hit it hard. One suggestion would be to plant or seed patches of different wildflowers native to NW Ohio and see which they prefer. Good Luck!


----------

